# My Gang!



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi! It's been a while since I've posted here! I have two new additions that I thought of share with you all! I'll do an introduction for everyone tho!

Lulu is now just over five years old! She's been a part of my life for five years! Wow! We're best friends. If it wasn't for Lulu I'm not so sure I'd be here! Lulu was my first ever bird!!! 





Lucas is my female whiteface pearl pied. She's my second bird and came from the same breeder as Lulu only she was in horrible condition. She's really sweet and funny! She can be a little daft lol. I've really enjoyed watching her come out of her shell. 





Chester was my third bird. She was a pet store rescue that I got a year and a half ago. She will be two in August. She's a green cheek x black cap hybrid. She was in absolutely appalling condition when I got her but now she's a really happy and healthy little girl. She's very petite! 







Max is a rescue cockatiel. He's about 3-4 years old. He was tame at some point but was then passed around. At one point he was owned by some teenage boys and then to a family which is who I got him from. The lady was "pregnant and the bird was annoying her." That's what the ad said. He didn't have a name, and just lived in this tiny, filthy cage... he was never allowed out... for years. I named him Max because it just seemed to suit him. Despite not being socialized he was trusting of other birds though shy. He quickly made friends with Lucas who also had no social skills because of her past. They've really come out of their shells with the support of each other. He's really really sweet but still nervous of hands. I haven't pushed him much as I want him to trust on his terms. He now lets me kiss his belly through the cage bars and has started taking millet from my fingers through the cage! He loves to tap his beak, play, chew, fly etc! He settled in so quickly here. He just loves the company of the other birds! 





Lastly we have Walter, another rescue. He's 11 or so and has had a lot of homes. The person I got him from had him with four conures and wanted to home him with someone who had other cockatiels. He's the one who is underweight and I have a thread about in the health section. He's a bit of a grouch. He bites and tried to attack a lot when I first got him. He's partnered up with Chester. He's hand tamed and will step up but I have to have a towel covering my hand and arm or he will draw blood. I'm hopeful in the future that he'll continue to improve. I think this mean and cranky behaviour is just a front because he's been rehomed so many times. The plan was to rehome Max and him but they're both going to stay as permanent residents. I've since shut my rescue down due to drama, bullying and slander so my flock will stay at this size. I think it's a great number. Everyone is very happy and for the most part they all get along. Some pictures:


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

They are all so cute and have a great home and owner.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you! I love them so much!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They're all such beautiful stunning birds, and they look soo happy now that they're with you. Thank you so much for rescuing them!!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

You can tell in the pictures that they are happy birds now because they have found a wonderful loving Mum. Congrats for giving them a better chance in life! X x Teresa


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

It's wonderful of you to give all these precious little souls a forever home. They are all so beautiful! Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I think that I needed them as much as they needed me.


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> Thank you! I love them so much!


They are all gorgeous - so jealous! Beautiful. So with so many parrots what is your technique for training them? Do you take one out - train - leave the others in the cage? Or have them all out and take turns training?


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

You have a very lovely flock they are all beautiful.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

It is easy to see how much your cuties are thriving with your love and care!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Lillyvon said:


> They are all gorgeous - so jealous! Beautiful. So with so many parrots what is your technique for training them? Do you take one out - train - leave the others in the cage? Or have them all out and take turns training?


Two of them, the rescues are only semi hand tame. They were likely tame at one point but because of their pasts were left untouched for a while. Max especially I haven't pushed. He's been very untrusting of hands; he's been grabbed way too many times so I pretty well don't do too much with him. He's accepting hand fed treats now so once he becomes more trusting of that I can work further with him. 

Lulu was an only bird for I think three years so she had a ton of time spent training her one on one. Lucas as well and she came nicely trained as far as stepping up and stuff goes. 

Chester the conure is very smart but we went through a period where she bit me a lot so aside from being harness trained, I haven't trained her to do any tricks or anything. Someday I might! She's really sweet now and seems to be past the biting. 

Everyone except Lulu is out on their cages all day together. They're free to fly around, explore each other's cages etc. When I do work with one it's always one on one so there's no interruptions. I don't do too much with them aside from daily loving and snuggling and kissing!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words. It's nice to hear!!


----------

